# Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

ist das etwa neu?


> In Deutschland werden Geringverdiener mit einer im internationalen Vergleich hohe Steuer- und Abgabenquote belastet. Spitzenverdiener sind dagegen trotz kalter Progression vergleichsweise gut gestellt.


Nein, es ist nur so, dass in Deutschland politische Kräfte die Meinung bestimmen, die uns nur noch Müll ins Hirn pumpen. Und die Mehrheit glaubt das neoliberale Geblubber und die Lügen der Elite...
siehe hier


> An vielen Beispielen weist der Autor nach: Die öffentliche Meinungsbildung und damit auch die politischen Entscheidungen werden von kleinen Zirkeln und sehr großen Interessen bestimmt. Sie betreiben den Ausverkauf unseres Landes - des öffentlichen Vermögens und auch von privaten Unternehmen. Das Gemeinwohl hat abgedankt, das Profitinteresse triumphiert.
> Mittels strategisch geplanter Kampagnen wird gezielte Desinformation betrieben - auf fast allen Kanälen und so lange, bis alle der Botschaft glauben, die durch vermeintliche Experten in die Köpfe gestreut wird.


----------



## johinos (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*

Die Konsequenz: Demokratie abschaffen? Gewählt wird nicht, wer dem mündigen Wähler das beste Programm bietet, sondern wer den besten PR-Manager hat, die besten Kampagnen fährt, die besten "Wählerflüsterer" ans Mikrofon schickt?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*



johinos schrieb:


> Gewählt wird nicht, wer dem mündigen Wähler das beste Programm bietet, sondern wer den besten PR-Manager hat, die besten Kampagnen fährt, die besten "Wählerflüsterer" ans Mikrofon schickt?


Das ist doch schon längst der Fall


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*



johinos schrieb:


> Die Konsequenz: Demokratie abschaffen?


Hätte ich einen Plan, was zu tun ist, würde ich nicht meine Zeit in diesem Forum vergeuden 
(um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Was ich hier tue, halte ich nicht für sinnlose Zeitverschwendung - aber wenn ich wüsste, was gegen die angstmachenden Entwicklungen in dieser Gesellschaft zu tun ist, wäre dies so wichtig, dass für'n bisschen Verbraucherschutz keine Zeit bliebe)


----------



## physicus (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*

Ich denke, die Nichtwähler, ungültigen Stimmen, allgemeine Unzufriedne sollten auch ihren Platz bekommen: Die Mandatszahl im Parlament/Bundestag wird entsprechend verringert, obwohl die Mandatzszahlen für Mehrheiten gleich bleiben. 

Weiters wären "negative Vorzugsstimmen" gut: Wen halte ich ungeeignet, im Parlament zu arbeiten? So müssten die Abgeordneten auch vorsichtig sein, dass sie nicht zu viele davon bekommen, sonst bekommen sie kein Mandat. 

LG
P


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*



physicus schrieb:


> Weiters wären "negative Vorzugsstimmen" gut: Wen halte ich ungeeignet, im Parlament zu arbeiten? So müssten die Abgeordneten auch vorsichtig sein, dass sie nicht zu viele davon bekommen, sonst bekommen sie kein Mandat.



Damit könnten die Anhänger einer großen Partei kleine Parteien aus dem Parlament werfen.
Es würden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit fast alle CDU/CSU/FDP-Wähler der Linken Negativstimmen geben


----------



## drboe (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Reiche zahlen in Deutschland wenig Steuer, Normalverdiener viele*



johinos schrieb:


> Die Konsequenz: Demokratie abschaffen? Gewählt wird nicht, wer dem mündigen Wähler das beste Programm bietet, sondern wer den besten PR-Manager hat, die besten Kampagnen fährt, die besten "Wählerflüsterer" ans Mikrofon schickt?


Was hat die Feststellung, dass seit Jahren ein neoliberaler Mainstream in Politik und Medien vorherrscht, was hat Kritik an den Verhältnissen mit der Ablehnung von Demokratie zu tun? Rein gar nichts! Demokratie lebt sicher nicht davon, dass einige sehr reiche Leute in einem Land ihre Meinung sagen können und sich einen "Hofstaat" von Parteischranzen halten, der dafür sorgt, dass der Nachschub an Mammon nicht nachlässt. 

M. Boettcher


----------

